# Fun shooter - Grendel SRT



## pappy (28 Oct 2004)

Trying hard to find my "Happy Place" before the election here in the US....
Time to step back and relax.... 
Stop by my gunsmith and go to the gun range....  ;D

A pic of one of my rifles, noting fancy....  A Grendel SRT
Grendel Folding composite stock
Sako AII 7.62mm / .308 Short Action
18" Custom Douglas match grade flutted barrel with adjustable muzzle brake
Optics right now is a Bousch & Lomb fixed 10x40 30mm tube Tactical Mildot. 
(these where made for a short time as an equal to Leupold's Mark IV scopes for some goverment contracts, fantastic peice of glass, nice and bright even in low light, build like the preverbial brick outhouse, 144moa adjustments elevation and windage, in 1/4" clicks) But I'm looking for a nice 1.5-6x40 or something in that range to replace it.

Just got this back from my gunsmith, he did a little work on the trigger.

These rifles where made by a custom gun maker out of Florida in the mid-late 1980's (he later made some pistols and custom M16 conversions)
He design and had the stocks made, a little strange but nice and compact.  Up front on the stock is a post for a bipod, M16 GI style or Parker-Hale.
(never been a big bipod fan, but some folks like them)
He got a bunch of Sako AII short actions from the factory
and had Douglas custom make a short match grade flutted barrel with adjustable mussle brake.  Lengths of 16", 18" and 20" where offered, not sure if 22" and 24", rumors exist.
9-shot internal box magizine, stock folds in half and part of the butt recesses into the stock in front of the magazine.  Free Floated barrel.  Fits into a tennis racket case  ;D

This one was sold to a local Police Department, never used, damn they never even shot it once.... after years sitting in the armory they traded / sold it to a local gun shop, well into a employees hands....  An old friend of mine, he put approximately 20 rds down the tube over 5 years or so and then I took it off his hands.

With the standard "Lawyer Trigger" it printed sub-moa groups with factoy ammo.  Trigger was a tad stiff to say the least, but is now as smooth as a babys behind.  
I'm sure it will shoot a wee bit better now.  Not quite the shooter my Rem 700 .308 20" LTR is, but a fun rifle.

Not as interesting as a C9A2....
What do you have in your closet?


----------



## pappy (30 Oct 2004)

Ok just got back from the rifle range, not a bad day shooting.  Little to no wind, a little rain, but it stopped during most of our firing.  First time I got to shoot this rifle in a couple of years, took it over to a friend of mine who's a gunsmith, he's always swamped and I'm never in a hurry.  After having it for a year or more I thought it time to rattle his cage about it.  He's been building some FN-FAL's and was swamped building those up and as these customers where mostly yuppies from California and where paying him all sorts of cash to build them FALs I just was content to wait.  I've know him for 10-15 years so no biggie leaving in his safe or mine.  Well $45 for a trigger job I thought reasonable even with the wait.  As I got more guns then I can shot setting one aside for a while was not great scarfice.  Beside shooting it again after the time delay is almost as much fun as buying a new gun.  Seems the trigger job turned out quite well, smmmmmooooothhhhhh break and no creep.  But results down range is what counts, as you can see he did a nice job.  This was a 3-shot group off sand bags and a bench at the local range at 100 yards.  In between rain showers. Federal Gold Medal Match in the 168gr flavor. Center to Center I'd extimate 5/16".


----------



## ramy (31 Oct 2004)

nice rifle Pappy. Looks like you got a good shot too.
That would be cool if more peeps show what firearms they own but the govnt has really restricted firearms in Canada.


----------



## Kampfhamster (31 Oct 2004)

yepp, the canadian law sucks. 
but since I'm not in Canada right now here two of my guns:


----------



## pappy (31 Oct 2004)

Wanna trade?   ;D


----------



## Kampfhamster (31 Oct 2004)

nice try  ;D


----------



## Foxhound (4 Nov 2004)

Here's what I have in my closet.  Lithgow L1A1 "Canadianized" with C1 rear sight and body cover.  Self-made extended trigger plunger to eliminate over-travel and a CAREFULLY stoned trigger sear that breaks nice and clean at 4 lbs.

Now if only I could find a bayonet ....


----------



## pappy (23 Nov 2004)

Well The Grendel SRT mentioned in this thread is on it's way to Iraq in the hands of a greatful Former Marine buddy of mine.  He'll be working for a "Private Contractor" and will put this rifle to some good work.

Good Luck and Good Hunting.  Semper Fi Bro


----------



## Kampfhamster (29 Nov 2004)

@Foxhound: wow, that's a nice rifle. How does it shoot?
Used to own a L1A1-clone. Had to sell it this week  :-\


----------



## BrutalAttack (31 Jul 2006)

Hey Pappy, 
I use a SRT for my work gun. I've been very impressed with it and am looking for one. How did your friend fare in Iraq? Did he come home safely? Do you still have the rifle?


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jul 2006)

BrutalAttack

You do realize that the post you are replying to is over two years old and the Poster is no longer a member of the Forums?


----------



## BrutalAttack (4 Aug 2006)

I knew the post was old. How would I be able to tell if he is a current member or not? Information on this gun is scarce to say the least, I'm just sending out feelers.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Aug 2006)

BrutalAttack said:
			
		

> I knew the post was old. How would I be able to tell if he is a current member or not? Information on this gun is scarce to say the least, I'm just sending out feelers.



You can look at the person's Avitar and Title on the left side of the post.  In this case, you will notice the difference: greatly lacking in data, info, etc.; no 'online'/'off line' indicators; different font of name.  All little hints that the person has departed from the site.  That and you can see when the post was made.....in this case « Reply #7 on: November 23, 2004, 22:38:50 ».  

Hope that helps?


----------



## BrutalAttack (11 Aug 2006)

It does indeed. If anyone has info on these rifles or has one please message me. Otherwise I'll stop bumping this old topic... :-[


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Aug 2006)

BrutalAttack said:
			
		

> It does indeed. If anyone has info on these rifles or has one please message me. Otherwise I'll stop bumping this old topic... :-[



Would not be a smart thing to do...keep off the Staff radar.


----------

